# Rainbow Flyback Advertisement from Zenith



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## Nate Johnson (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been lurking from the Omega forums and that post has brought me out of the shadows! Amazing watch and awesome advert!

Pardon my question, but is that watch presently in production?


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

*Sorry, but>>>*

It has been out of production for a few years. I believe the production dates were from 1997 to 2000. But you can still find them around if you have patience!



Cheers,

Dan


----------

